
8tracks is going US and Canada only, blocking other countries - showsover
This is the mail I received on friday:<p>Hi there,<p>On February 16th, we’ll change how listeners outside the US and Canada tune into 8tracks.<p>What are we doing?<p>We’ll no longer stream from 8tracks’ servers to listeners outside the US and Canada; instead, we’ll offer the ability to tune into playlists on the 8tracks website via YouTube video playback.
Unfortunately, listeners outside the US and Canada will no longer be able to stream playlists through the 8tracks iOS and Android apps.<p>Later this year, we’ll offer listeners outside the US and Canada the ability to tune into all 8tracks playlists through an on-demand streaming partner’s website and native mobile apps.<p>Why are we doing this now?<p>In the US and Canada, 8tracks pays royalties to local collection societies for every track we stream.
While we’ve neither actively marketed nor directly monetized 8tracks outside the US and Canada, we’re now seeking direct, global deals with record labels to allow our DJs to tap a full music library when curating a playlist; after all, many in our community no longer have local MP3 or AAC files from which to compile programming.<p>In order to ensure 8tracks’ existence for years to come, we’ve concluded -- at least for now -- that delivering our programming to listeners outside the US and Canada through a licensed on-demand partner is the best path forward.<p>We remain committed to bringing 8tracks to a global audience so all can join us in creating and discovering playlists for every taste, time and place.<p>Best,<p>David Porter 
CEO &amp; founder, 8tracks<p>P.S. If you’re an ad-free subscriber, click here for steps to request a refund.
======
ldd
Oh, at least Canada is explicitly named. For many businesses, "north america =
USA".

I haven't really tried 8tracks but most streaming media have a very limited
J-pop selection and no South American genres (cumbia, waynos, etc) so I never
use them anyways. Good luck though!

------
edimaudo
Will that use more data?

